# Towing Mirrors



## TimU

I need to get mirror extensions for my 2009 Silverado. I've looked (online) at the Cipa snap ons ($50 range a pair). Not too sure about them. I definitely don't want the typical "tripod" bolt on mount, and right now, can't afford replacement types that extend.

Are the Cipas ok ( from anyone who's used them)?


----------



## GodFather2u

I used them and they were okay. I eventually changed out my stock mirrors and replaced them with real towing mirror which were worth every penny


----------



## NDKoze

For $50 the CIPA mirrors work really well. I have a set that I used to use on my Chevy before I upgraded to my new Ford with stock Extendable/folding tow mirrors and they worked really well. I did not have any complaints when I used them.


----------



## Leedek

I have used Cipas slip-on mirrors forever. They do the job and stay in place. When I ordered my truck I forgot extendable mirrors.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










They last long if you care for them. I have had this last pair since 2011.


----------



## NDKoze

I keep on forgetting to bring mine with on a camping trip and do a campground cruise looking for like model Chevy's WO tow mirrors to see if I can find someone to use them. I am guessing I should pretty easily find someone willing to give me $25 for them. I'd sell you mine for $25 plus shipping. But by the time I add shipping, you may be better off buying brand new ones.


----------



## thefulminator

I also have a 2009 Silverado and use the CIPA 10900 mirrors. I wish they were a little farther out from the truck but overall have no complaints.


----------



## Kelvininin

I bought a set of towing mirrors from these guys... http://www.1aauto.com/

For about 2/3 the cost, I got a set of near OEM quality tow mirrors.

So far I really like them although I have an F150. The tow mirrors are huge, we have single bay doors on the garage and I have to pull one mirror in to get the truck into the garage.


----------



## TimU

Kelvininin said:


> I bought a set of towing mirrors from these guys... http://www.1aauto.com/
> 
> For about 2/3 the cost, I got a set of near OEM quality tow mirrors.
> 
> So far I really like them although I have an F150. The tow mirrors are huge, we have single bay doors on the garage and I have to pull one mirror in to get the truck into the garage.


Yeah, those are a bit cheaper than what I've seen, but still more than I wanted to go for right now.


----------



## Kelvininin

TimU said:


> I bought a set of towing mirrors from these guys... http://www.1aauto.com/
> 
> For about 2/3 the cost, I got a set of near OEM quality tow mirrors.
> 
> So far I really like them although I have an F150. The tow mirrors are huge, we have single bay doors on the garage and I have to pull one mirror in to get the truck into the garage.


Yeah, those are a bit cheaper than what I've seen, but still more than I wanted to go for right now.
[/quote]

I feel ya, it was more or less 1A mirrors or slip ons. There is outfit on ebay that is selling what looks like the 1A mirrors for about 50 bucks less but have zero customer service.


----------



## thefulminator

I looked into having the chevy HD tow mirrors installed when I bought the truck. If you have the heated folding mirrors with turn signals, the switches on the door panel won't work with them. One thing I really like with the CIPA mirrors is that the power folding function still works with them attached.


----------



## Jewellfamily

Tow Mirror

I have a 2008 silverado and bought the K-source ones shown from Cabelas. They work fine.


----------



## W.E.BGood

I have used the same ones as thefulminator's on my Tundra for 4 years now and still like them. One thing I did add was a very tiny Smart Strap mini bungees wrapped around the tightening knob and hooked to the inside mirror frame edge, just as insurance for when I don't get the knobs tightened enough or they work loose







.


----------



## TimU

Thanks all, I ordered a set of these Towing Mirror


----------



## W.E.BGood

Those look very nice, Tim. Let us know your experience with them.


----------



## Leedek

TimU said:


> Thanks all, I ordered a set of these Towing Mirror


Hmmmm..... I wonder if my DW would believe my CIPA mirrors no longer work?







I like the look of your choice.


----------



## TimU

Leedek said:


> Thanks all, I ordered a set of these Towing Mirror


Hmmmm..... I wonder if my DW would believe my CIPA mirrors no longer work?







I like the look of your choice.








[/quote]

Well, you can do what I do - "break" 'em. Leave them attached and drive in the garage or shop a wee bit too close, make it sound terrible.









Then, take them off and say, "I'll see if some schmuck will buy these broken things on Craigslist, and order my new ones from Amazon. THEY'RE ON SALE!"

Of course, you can't do that TOO often - they'll get suspicious.


----------



## TimU

Ok - preliminary update - I got these a couple days ago, and was finally able to fit them on the truck yesterday. So - realize this is just a "cosmetic" update, not a "real use" update. I won't really get to use them for a few more weeks yet.

Overall - look very nice, matches basic style, color and appearance of stock mirrors on my '09 Silverado Crew Cab.

Snaps onto original mirrors - no adjustment. BUT - they fit very snugly, and have a bit of some tape/gasket material on the inside back of the mirror, so it will help to keep from scratching your originals. Fit is VERY snug, and seems like it won't be very likely to fall off. However, the snap that actually catches the lower lip of your existing mirror MAY break off - if it does, the snap-on mirror is useless. It is pretty thick material there, and I'd think as long as you don't honk on these things - extremely little chance of that happening.

Once snapped on, and viewed from the front of the vehicle, looks very "OEM-ish", except they stick out further. Does not impede folding mirrors in (my stock mirrors are all manual).

The extra mirror on the snap on can be moved and angled somewhat, and there is a screw accessible through a small hole in the bottom of the mirror to adjust the tightness of the balljoint that allows the mirror to move/rotate.

Overall - AT THIS STAGE - I'm pretty happy with them. I'll give feedback when I've actually been on the road with them, see if they vibrate like crazy, or do the job well.


----------



## Jewellfamily

Those are the ones I have from K-source, I just got mine from Cabelas. I've had good luck with them. They clean up well after use and fit snug and secure. I'd buy them again.


----------



## Bernzacamping

I can't seem to find actual replacement mirrors for my 2010 F150 Platinum, Supercab. I can find larger mirrors that do everything BUT auto fold like the OEM's currently installed. I'll get the snapon type from Longview Custom towing if I have to (http://www.etrailer.com/Custom-Towing-Mirrors/Ford/F-150/2010/CTM2300B.html?vehicleid=201033006) but would rather just swap out what I got if I can find the auto fold.

Any ideas?


----------

